# tape problem



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i bought this roll of paper tape usg brand. Ive done the same thing i have for years as far as putting the tape on. Ive tried it at two different jobs after th first coat it kept bubbleing. i bought a new roll and threw that one out never had an issue since. has anyone else ever had that problem before?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i bought this roll of paper tape usg brand. Ive done the same thing i have for years as far as putting the tape on. Ive tried it at two different jobs after th first coat it kept bubbleing. i bought a new roll and threw that one out never had an issue since. has anyone else ever had that problem before?


Old tape ! It's been sent around from job to job . It should have been tossed long ago. It's been wet Then dried out over and over again!!!!


You need fresh tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Usg may have changed their suppliers. Probably out of China. Came across the same thing a few years ago, the tape was thinner and it ended up looking like a cattle grid.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea i should have thrown it away on the first job but wasn't sure what the problem was it never got wet from me but could have from transit or something off the truck. it felt fine and looked fine but it was almost like there was some kind of defect chemical or something on it allowing it not to stick. then when i went to the next job and did a few joints and it did it again thats when i threw it away and knew something was wrong with it. thanks for the replies.


----------

